
Please Request Your Personal Data Held by Cambridge Analytica - wslh
http://opendotdotdot.blogspot.com/2017/10/uk-and-us-citizens-please-request-your.html
======
Someone
On May 25, 2018, when the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regula...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regulation)
comes into effect, EU citizens will have the right to ask this from any
company doing business with EU citizens, under its “data portability”
provision
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regula...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regulation#Data_portability))

~~~
mtkd
GDPR has significant scope to enable DDOSing of commercial organisations with
information requests - it will likely become a tool for political activism as
the new information request system has no fee.

It also has potential to spawn new greasy organisations that facilitate mass
requests for personal info on your behalf which could lead to some new PPI-
style compensation claim situations.

It's a good step for custody of identity information but I'm not sure impact
has been completely thought through.

~~~
pointytrees
Lawyer for the U.S. business I work at said that we can look at it more in the
coming year since he suspects it won't come to life in its current form for
the exact points you make.

Guess we will see. I'm all for individual rights and privacy, but there should
also be options that are reasonably achieved by all parties.

~~~
lovich
I suppose that would depend on your view point. I am of the view that much of
this data collection is something companies have no right to, especially when
it's done to people who have not agreed to it ala Facebook's shadow profiles.
From that viewpoint I say tough shit if you get swamped by these requests.

If we found that a group of companies had made a business model of dumping
garbage in public areas through a legal loophole, Id hope that people wouldn't
be saying that we have to figure out some solution that's reasonable for all
parties when the government goes to stop that

------
tyingq
Supposedly, this path is open to even non UK residents, since the processing
likely happened in the UK.

 _" According to the UK Data Protection Act 1998 implementing EU Data
Protection Directive 95/46/EC, any individual whose data is processed in the
UK has the right to access it (Article 7), regardless of nationality. "_[1]

[1][https://medium.com/personaldata-io/cambridge-analytica-
demon...](https://medium.com/personaldata-io/cambridge-analytica-demonstrably-
non-compliant-with-data-protection-law-95ec5712b61)

------
codegladiator
Not sure if this page will send a similar request

[http://datarequests.cambridgeanalytica.org/](http://datarequests.cambridgeanalytica.org/)

Found it at the bottom of their home page.

~~~
zwarag
How can I be sure to get more data then what I would give away in that form?

~~~
codegladiator
Haha, nice catch. It seems there is no way to know that.

------
kusmi
Cambridge analytica is propped in a major way by Robert Mercer of Renaissance
Technologies. See, [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/27/the-
reclusive-...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/27/the-reclusive-
hedge-fund-tycoon-behind-the-trump-presidency).

I happen to work near their corporate headquarters in NY, and I can't tell you
the number of times I had to fight the urge to get into their network.

------
eistrati
Did you send it to this address (the one in their website's footer): 55 New
Oxford Street, London, WC1A 1BS ?

------
Finch2192
Can't we do a little better? If this is 'So important' \- why is it relegated
to one small blog and why is it entirely up to us to mail this letter?
Truthfully, I don't know what this 'high stakes' fight should resemble, but I
hope it does not consist solely of a bunch of people mailing letters.

~~~
mwfunk
If you don't think it's important, and the fact that you put 'so important'
and 'high stakes' in quotes implies that you very much don't think it's
important, then you'll make much more of an impact if you instead post about
why you don't think it's important. Otherwise you're just indirectly
insinuating things without evidence, a la the "hey I'm just asking the
questions" people on AM talk radio, /r/conspiracy, etc. Asking questions is
great, but most people's interpretation of what you wrote is that you're not
asking a question, but rather making a statement in the form of a question so
that you're not obligated to present a counterargument to support what you're
strongly implying.

Alternately that's not what you were trying to communicate, and instead you're
just innocently misusing quotation marks, in which case sorry for
misunderstanding your point. Anyway that's probably why you're getting
downvotes from some people. Little details like the quotes can completely
change the interpretation of what you're communicating.

------
exabrial
Hey guys, I don't come to Hacker News to read about doxxing targets.

~~~
eberkund
It's your own information...

~~~
nathancahill
whois 127.0.0.1

